# Looking for a club to join that has a large number of hogs.



## hoghunter1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Looking for a club to join with lots of hogs. I am ready to pay for the dues now. I prefer a club north of Warner Robbins.


----------



## bullrider (Dec 13, 2007)

Me Too I'll Help Got Dogs


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 13, 2007)

bullrider said:


> Me Too I'll Help Got Dogs



Thats cool too but I am looking for somewhere to stand hunt or stalk them. I would like to be able to take the grandkids hunting with me in some cases. But if you find somewhere to run dogs I am there too.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok guys I hear a lot of people complaining about hogs and I am willing to pay but I haven't gotten a single reply where are you guys at?


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 16, 2007)

come on guys whats up? I know somebody wants me to join there club just to kill hogs from a stand. Lets do it.


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 16, 2007)

My buddy has a club in Washington Co. that has plenty of hogs.
They've killed several this year.

I'm pretty sure they have some openings available.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Joe Moran said:


> My buddy has a club in Washington Co. that has plenty of hogs.
> They've killed several this year.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they have some openings available.





Thanks let me know any contact information you may have.



TTT


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 19, 2007)

Hoghunter I feel ya pain brother.We look for land to dog hunt on and some people give ya the run of their land no questions asked and the ones that complain the most about those varmits wont even let ya hunt them with them there.I just quit asking on here.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 22, 2007)

sghoghunter said:


> Hoghunter I feel ya pain brother.We look for land to dog hunt on and some people give ya the run of their land no questions asked and the ones that complain the most about those varmits wont even let ya hunt them with them there.I just quit asking on here.





Maybe thats what I need to do is stop asking. I dont care to hunt them with dogs on there lease just a place to stalk or stand hunt but I guess the "hog problems" just are not bad enough to let someone pay them to hunt.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm in the same boat.  Dying to find somewhere to stalk, or stand hunt hogs.  Running a bunch of crazy LOUD dogs around isn't my thing, but I'm definitely looking to take some hogs in Central/N. Central GA.
  I'll keep my eye out too, and let you know if I find something...


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 25, 2007)

If you guys just want to stalk and stand hunt them there are lots of wma's that are eat up with hogs.Go get a stamp and wear out some shoes.


----------



## deadend (Dec 26, 2007)

Everybody you talk to has a "hog problem" but won't even be paid to have it taken care of.  If my exterminator would pay me to come kill roaches I would love it.  If I had a nickel for every time I've heard this story I'd have my own land with my own "hog problems."


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## d-a (Jan 3, 2008)

hoghunter1 

pm sent 

plenty of hogs and dogs not allowed.

d-a


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 3, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> If you guys just want to stalk and stand hunt them there are lots of wma's that are eat up with hogs.Go get a stamp and wear out some shoes.



I would love to but it is a little harder to do when you have a 9 year old daughter in tow. However I am not opposed to doing that myself. Also the wma hunts are great as long as it is small game season but I am looking to hunt them right up until and/or through deer season.


----------

